# Renegade Adventure Bike



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

Been looking for a gravel grinder and saw the Renegade Expert. This looks like a good option, that could also serve well with bike packing, running urban errands, light XC mountain biking and a with a different tire choice, should be good as a relaxed geometry road bike. 

Anybody actually ridden one of these yet? If so, would like to hear your impressions.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks good on web paper... Got to be a very stout front end by the looks of the spec, postulation of course..


Just commenting so I can subscribe to the thread...


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

I asked my local Jamis dealer about this bike. He told me that he would gladly order one but has no plans to bring any in as part of their inventory. He doesn't see the appeal. They look great on paper but like everyone else I really need to see one to know.


----------



## fuzzwardo (Sep 16, 2014)

I emailed Jamis and they said that the Renegade won't be hitting the dealer floors until the end of March. I am very interested in taking a look at it.


----------



## admccrea (Sep 10, 2014)

Looks great on paper, I would love to get a chance to ride one. Does Jamis ever do demo days?


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Jamis rep brought one by my shop the other day (I don't currently carry Jamie, but am considering picking up the line). Very nice bike. Lot of nice touches, like the removable rack mounts by the dropouts. Geometry is definitely more road than CX, which is good as a gravel/road bike. If I pick up the line, just may have to get one.


----------



## evilbullit (May 27, 2009)

Thinking about picking up a 2016 Renegade Elite to replace my Ibis Hakkalugi. I use my Lugi for CX and Gravel stuff.
Very similar geometry between the 2, but has anyone used a renegade for CX racing? Thoughts???


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome bike. Figured I'd throw that out even though this site is on its death bed and under hospice care...maybe someone will see it before it's too late....


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Nubster said:


> Awesome bike. Figured I'd throw that out even though this site is on its death bed and under hospice care...maybe someone will see it before it's too late....
> 
> View attachment 314882



Yours looks like the Elite. How are you enjoying it so far? I am interested in test riding one of the Renegade bikes.

A couple of things that appeal to me in comparison to other gravel/adventure bikes:

1) The most upright/relaxed position of any I've seen so far. I plan to use it for long rides, not racing.

2) Very good quality components on versions down to the $2,100 Reynolds 631 framed Exploit. In other words, full Shimano groupos rather than sticking a cheaper FSA crankset in to cut costs. WTB rims too rather than entry level Alex rims.

3) True compact gearing 50/34, compared to the mid-compact gearing 52/36 on other gravel bikes.

It looks like a winner. I am looking for something I can blast down dirt roads with confidence.

Thanks!


----------



## Doulos24x7 (Jul 9, 2012)

How's that Renegade treating you?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Doulos24x7 said:


> How's that Renegade treating you?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Definitely interested in that myself


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

I did pick up the Jamis line last year, and have sold a number of Renegades now, from the entry level aluminum model to the top end elite. Everyone loves them, they love the confidence they provide in the gravel. Comfortable for long rides, but don't hold back, either. I've currently got a Niner RLT9 I really like, but I may eventually get one of the elites for myself at some point.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Jwiffle said:


> I did pick up the Jamis line last year, and have sold a number of Renegades now, from the entry level aluminum model to the top end elite. Everyone loves them, they love the confidence they provide in the gravel. Comfortable for long rides, but don't hold back, either. I've currently got a Niner RLT9 I really like, but I may eventually get one of the elites for myself at some point.


I'm looking at the Exploit with the Reynolds 631 frame. My shop says they will have a few of these in this year.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Tips forum needs a little revival. The lost on this thread is 10 months old. And the Renegade is one their top models.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

cs1 said:


> Tips forum needs a little revival. The lost on this thread is 10 months old. And the Renegade is one their top models.


I now own a Renegade Exploit and love it!!! Schweet ride! Fast on the road and very capable on dirt/gravel!

I do have to admit that I now have a problem with the rear OE Formula hub after 700 miles. Though in fairness, many bike brands including Cannondale use these same budget hubs as OE. Trying to decide weather to claim warranty or just eat it and rebuild the wheel with a better quality hub.


----------

